# Dreibein



## klumpi (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute kann einer was zum Dreibein von ulli schreiben.
Taugt das was oder lieber mehr Geld ausgeben!!!


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120170219591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## Lennart H. (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Moin, 
das Dreibein sagt mir nichts, aber ich kann dir das von Cormoran empfehlen gibt es schon ab 40€.

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## Tordu (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Hallo,
mein Kumpel und ich hatten beide so ein ähnliches Teil.
Bei beiden ist nach kurzer Zeit einer der beiden Seitenstreben gebrochen.(Alu und relativ dünn)
Seitdem benutzen wir das Dreibein von Cormoran.
Funktioniert gut. Allerdings musste ich die Kappe mit dem Haken
für die Beschwerung neu befestigen(War nur eingklebt und ist abgefallen).Aber sonst wirklich gutes Teil.
Beim Handler für ca. 45 Euro gekauft.

Gruss Tordu


----------



## klumpi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Das von Cormoran habe ich schon ist ja auch nicht schlecht aber ich kann nirgends meine fertigen Montagen anhängen das stört mich.:c


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

@klumpi:

In das obere Plastikteil wo die drei Beine drauf zulaufen kannst du von unten einfach an den Seiten 2 kleine gebogene Schraubhaken anbringen (vorher klein vorbohren!). Dort kannst du dann die Montagen einhängen - funktioniert wunderbar. Hab ich mit meinem Comoran-Dreibein auch gemacht.

Gruss,
Kieler_Ostufer


----------



## duck_68 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Diese Teil ist def. besser als das von dir vorgeschlagene - es ist nicht so wackelig. Ich fische es selbst und bin damit recht zufrieden.

Martin


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Martin, meinst Du das lässt sich auch auf Asphalt einsetzen? |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Martin, meinst Du das lässt sich auch auf Asphalt einsetzen? |kopfkrat



Hallo Ernst,

ich nutze es bei uns recht häufig am Main zum Aalangeln. Wenn ich unter Brücken fische, wo der Boden nur aus groben Steinquadern besteht, lassen sich die Füsse sehr gut einzeln auf die entsprechende Höhe einstellen und durch die hinteren beiden Beine wackelt der ganze Kram nicht so sehr seitlich wie bei einem reinen Dreibein. Also sollte es auf Asphalt eigntlich noch besser klappen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Danke Martin,

bei uns am Rhein ist so eine glatte geneigte Panzerrampe. Da sind halt keine Rillen dazwischen wie gepflastert, wo man die Spitzen der Beine drin verankern könnte. Hab halt keinen Bock drauf, mit ansehen zu müssen wie das Highpod eventuell darauf Schlittschuh fährt. #6

LG. Ernst


----------



## duck_68 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Ernst,

wenn die Rampe von Algen recht glitschig ist, würde ich vorher auch erstmal einen Versuch machen - Da man bei dem Teil alle Beine einzeln einstellen kann, sollte es aber eigentlich funktionieren - hier bei uns auf den Steinen ist das kein Problem....

Martin


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Martin,

keinerlei Algen alles im Normalfall brottrocken. Ich glaube dann werde ich den Ulli-Dulli wohl mal wieder was verdienen lassen. Sieht echt gut aus das Teil und der Preis auch. :m


----------



## klumpi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

@Kieler_Ostufer

das hatte ich auch schon im Auge das teil halt das auch wenn Sturm ist?????


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Vielleicht ist das noch eine Alternative! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/AQUILION-BRANDUN...ryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bin auch am überlegen. Mal sehen was noch so an Vorschlägen kommt.

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## klumpi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das noch eine Alternative!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/AQUILION-BRANDUN...ryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Das sieht auch nicht schlecht aus mal schauen was noch so kommt.:m


----------



## FalkenFisch (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Hier noch eine Alternative:


http://img156.*ih.us/img156/5649/dreibeinqb5.gif


Eine extrem stabile Variante eines Dreibeins! Erinnert von der Ausführung fast ein wenig an eine mobile Abschußrampe für Boden-Luft Raketen.

Ist dafür aber auch nicht umzukippen. Oben im Zentrum ist ein sehr stabiler Haken zum anhängen von Sandsäcken, Zementquadern o.Ä. Vorn am Quer"blech" befinden sich mehrere Haken, um Vorfächer anzuhängen. Die Rutenauflage ist mit fluoreszierendem Schlauch überzogen.

Das Teil besteht auch an den Gelenken komplett aus Metall. Für die Brandung, auch und gerade bei grenzwertigen Bedingungen, ein sehr zuverlässiger Begleiter.

Hier mal im Einsatz bei Ententeich:

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/6540/dreibein1dz0.jpg


Bisher getestet bis 8bft, aber da geht noch mehr :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Moin !! Hast Du von der Abschussrampe  auch nen Preis und vielleicht noch die Marke ???


----------



## Piere (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

Amiaud ???
Wenn ja, dann ist der Preis heftig.:q


----------



## FalkenFisch (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*



Piere schrieb:


> Amiaud ???
> Wenn ja, dann ist der Preis heftig.:q



Ja, Amiaud#6

Bezahlt habe ich € 100,--, was ich angesichts der Qualität nicht sooooo heftig fand. Schließlich liegen da auch ein paar hundert Euros an Ruten drauf:q


----------



## Koschi (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Schließlich liegen da auch ein paar hundert Euros an Ruten drauf:q



2 x 189,- in Kaltenkirchen. :q


----------



## FalkenFisch (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*



Koschi schrieb:


> 2 x 189,- in Kaltenkirchen. :q



Leider noch 2 x 209,--, aber selber Dealer. 

Hab´die Beiden schon etwas länger. . .


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*

@klumpi:

Das hält wunderbar auch im Sturm. Hat ja einen grossen Haken für den Steinsack. Un auch die Vorfächer bleiben dort wo sie sein sollen.

Gruss,
Kieler_Ostufer


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Ja, Amiaud#6
> 
> *Bezahlt habe ich € 100,--,* was ich angesichts der Qualität nicht sooooo heftig fand. Schließlich liegen da auch ein paar hundert Euros an Ruten drauf:q


Geiles Dreibein!!!
Bin auch grad am suchen nach nem VERNÜNFTIGEN Dreibein. Mein Cormoranteil ist nach ein paar einsätzen einfach nur noch zum #d#d#d.... Da wackelt und schlackert einfach alles!!!
Mein bester Preis den ich für nen Amiaud gefunden habe ist 199€... Da sind Deine 100€ ja schon echtes Balsam für´s Portemonee|supergri|supergri
 Darf man höflichst Fragen wo Du das Teil erstanden hast??? Perfekt wäre natürlich gleich noch´n Link dazu...


----------



## FalkenFisch (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dreibein*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Darf man höflichst Fragen wo Du das Teil erstanden hast??? Perfekt wäre natürlich gleich noch´n Link dazu...


 
Auf der Homepage http://www.amiaud-peche.com/ findest Du die Liste der Vertretungen in Deutschland:


ZEBCO SPORTS EUROPE 
ELSTERBOGEN 12-14 
D-21255 - TOSTEDT 
ADVENTURE FISHING 
REISMUHLE 5 
D-22087 - HAMBURG 
ANGELSPORT MORITZ NORD GMBH 
KISDORFER WEG 11 
D-24568 - KALTENKIRCHEN 
ANGEL-WOLF 
DREIEINIGKEIT 1B 
D-24589 - NORTOFF 
DS ANGELSPORT CENTER 
OCHSENWEG 74 
D-24941 - FLENSBURG 
ANGELRATE SCHRODER 
VORMSTEGEN 15 
D-25336 - ELMSHORN 

Meinen Händler habe ich dezent markiert:q. 

Ich habe das Teil gleich aus der Ausstellung mitgenommen. Moritz hatte gerade auf einer Messe die Vertretung übernommen und jeweils ein kleines und ein großes Dreibein im Laden. Ich wollte eigentlich "nur" zwei neue Brandungsruten nebst Rollen, Schnur und Futteral kaufen, habe mich aber spontan verliebt.

Möglicherweise hatte der Verkäufer aufgrund der Kürze der Zeit auch die Preisliste noch nicht so richtig im Kopf und ich habe Händlereinkaufspreis bekommen oder aber die "begleitenden Käufe" haben spontan eine Zuneigung ausgelöst, die sich in einem günstigeren Preis niederschlug!


----------

